# Over 1000LBS to sell



## Babygurl9955 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hey guys. So my dad and I got into beekeeping. Our problem is we are not sure how to sell the honey. Looking to keep this farm going for 100's of years. We have the land to do it. We live in alberta Canada. Do we need anything from ahs? Any kind of info would be so great!


----------



## HoneyOhio (May 3, 2021)

I have no experience with this co-op, but it may be worth looking into for you.





Alberta Honey Producers Co-operative







www.beemaid.com


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Babygurl9955 said:


> Our problem is we are not sure how to sell the honey.


Put it in jars. Tell people you have honey for sale. Collect money from them at the agreed upon price. Hand them the jar of honey.
Repeat.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Do you know the going rate per pound of honey in your area?
I would jar it up and sell it. Would help if you know what type it is, etc.. Wildflower,?? 
Also we sell buckets as we produce to much to sell in small jars. I am sure you can figure it all out, start with you neighbors and friends. Wish you well


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Babygurl9955 said:


> Hey guys. So my dad and I got into beekeeping. Our problem is we are not sure how to sell the honey. Looking to keep this farm going for 100's of years. We have the land to do it. We live in alberta Canada. Do we need anything from ahs? Any kind of info would be so great!


shop around your area at farm to table type places, look for honey and look at the prices.
that is what honey in your area "is" 
here I am doing 20 USD a quart, others do by weight , what ever floats your boat.

looks like for your area around 2 CAD per pound.

try google "honey prices in Alberts Canada" another good starting point.

GG


----------

